# Suzuki GS850G



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Shaft will still work, You can put a long AC motor low down in the belly longitudinally and belt or chain up to the front end of the drive shaft.

http://www.electricmotorsport.com/ac-20-kit.html


----------

